# Brake lights stuck on.



## 99Frontier4x4 (Aug 4, 2016)

99 frontier 4x4. Like the title says the brake lights stay on all of a sudden. Is it the switch or is it a symptom of something else. 
Thanks in advance


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Look under the dash at the brake pedal and where it engages the brake switch. The plunger of the brake switch presses against a plastic plug that presses in a hole in the brake pedal arm. Sometimes, the plastic gets brittle and breaks or falls out of the pedal arm, so the brake switch plunger goes through the hole in the pedal arm rather than get depressed by the plug, causing the brake lights to stay on. It's a fairly common problem. The Nissan part is #*46584-5P010*. Refer to part code "46512" on the diagram linked below:

https://www.nissanpartsdeal.com/par...ch-pedal.html?Filter=(4=4WD)&Diagram=465_B002


----------



## 99Frontier4x4 (Aug 4, 2016)

Thank you very much. I'm sure that is exactly what it is. I remember seeing that piece broken on the carpet when I looked under there. 
Thanks again. Have a day


----------



## Cusser (Apr 16, 2004)

I'm sure you fixed it by now.

My 2 cents from hands-on experience with this on daughter's '98 Pathfinder and my '98 Frontier: Fixing by epoxying a penny to cover that hole and actuate the switch is easier than inserting a bolt and nut to do similar job. 

Though I haven't tried the breakable factory part, I think inserting that would also be a pain, very cramped, and awkward position.

*smj999smj - why do YOU think Nissan designed it this way, instead of just letting the pedal steel depress the switch actuator?*


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I can't tell you want Nissan engineers think, but, maybe they figured the actuator plunger would wear less pressing against a plastic plug than a metal pedal lever?


----------



## Cusser (Apr 16, 2004)

Maybe a scheme to have failures in the future and make service department $$$ replacing the actuators and maybe some batteries??? And maybe sell other services once vehicles are at the shop???

For example, my 1988 Mazda B2200 truck has an emission "malfunction indicator light" that comes on at mileage intervals that coincidentally fall at the mileage where a Mazda service writer could suggest it's time for a timing belt change (every 60K). "And when we do the timing belt sir, we recommend a new water pump (so coolant change needed), tensioner, idler, and new drive belts...."


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Nissan used to have them, too, years ago. The "oxygen sensor warning light" was essentially a service reminder that came on at 30,000 mile intervals. There was a small module in the kick panel with a button on it to reset it and after the third or fourth reset, you would unplug it. It's really no different than any other service reminder manufacturers use in its function. Older Nissans also had 60,000 mile timing belts and it's common practice today to replace the water pump, tensioner and front seals with the timing belt. I really don't think that was the idea for using a plastic plug in the pedal lever, as they usually last ten years or better.


----------



## 99Frontier4x4 (Aug 4, 2016)

Cusser said:


> I'm sure you fixed it by now.
> 
> My 2 cents from hands-on experience with this on daughter's '98 Pathfinder and my '98 Frontier: Fixing by epoxying a penny to cover that hole and actuate the switch is easier than inserting a bolt and nut to do similar job.
> 
> ...


The penny worked great. So much easier than trying to get the plug in the hole. Thanks you!


----------

